
Ask HN: Project Ideas - EdOnSystems
I&#x27;m normally a back-end developer, however I have recently started having to create front-end fixes in a React app (Native and Web). Therefore, I need to learn React (my JS is okay). Rather than complete basic projects I want to build something useful, however I haven&#x27;t thought of anything over the last week.<p>What do you, the community, wish existed that could be built in &lt; 3 months? I&#x27;ll build the most asked for thing, whatever it is, as long as it has a substantial front-end element to it.
======
jppope
Build a hacker news clone that can black list certain URLs (NYtimes, WashPost,
etc)...

